# Best Tags/Labels



## kaye (Aug 7, 2006)

what's some of the best resources for getting tags/labels with your logo on it for a good price???


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ClothingLabels4U, LuckyLabel, DJslabels are a few that I've seen posted in the forums.

If you do a forum search for "labels" or "relabeling" you'll find some more great topics 

Maybe other members have more sources to share?


----------

